# [Subnetze]



## Thomas Darimont (21. April 2003)

Servus!

Ist es Möglich bei 2 verschiedenen Subnetzten OHNE Gateway(Router) von dem einen Netz auf das andere zuzugreifen?

Gruss Tom


----------



## lexi (21. April 2003)

geht doch ganz normal per ip?


----------



## Christian Fein (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tdar2 _
> *Servus!
> 
> Ist es Möglich bei 2 verschiedenen Subnetzten OHNE Gateway(Router) von dem einen Netz auf das andere zuzugreifen?
> ...


 

Ja: 
Ein Interface = Ein Subnet 
Nutze einfach 2 Interfaces (Netzwerkarten zb.

Dein Rechner kann somit an 2 verschiedenen Netzwerken teilhaben.
Normalerweise währe dein rechner damit ein router, solange du dies aber nicht konfigurierst


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. April 2003)

hmmm...

Aber die beiden Netze "sehen" sich doch untereinander nicht..

Ich hab ein Netz A

128.69.1
Hosts: ~.10
       ~.20
       ~.30
und ein Netz B

128.69.2
Hosts: ~.10
       ~.20
       ~.30

Dann kann ich doch von Netz B nicht ins Netz A zugreifen, da ich dir IP's unterhalb ".2." nicht sehe ...

?

*ohne 2 Netzwerkkarten* ;-)

Gruss Tom


----------



## melmager (22. April 2003)

so wie ich es verstanden habe haste 1 karte und zwei netze
richtig?

dann musst du an dem pc der auf beide netze zugreifen soll die subnetmaske anders setzen

in deinem fall:
255.255.252.0


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. April 2003)

Servus!

Nun etwas konkreter:

Klasse C Netz 
heißt erstes Oktet fängt mit 110 an ...


Host_A 192.69.1.10
Host_B 192.69.2.10

Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 

(NetAnteil IP):192.69.X
(HostAnteil IP):10

Test: Computer sehen sich nicht (ping funzt nicht)

Subnet Mask 255.255.0.0

(NetAnteil IP):192.69
(HostAnteil IP):2.10

Test: Computer sehen sich auch nicht (ping funzt nicht)

In meinem Skript steht, dass sich die zwei Computer sehen würden (OHNE Gateway/Router/2 Netzwerkarten) usw...

Ich glaubs ja nicht... nur schreiben wir demnächst ne Klausur darüber und deshalb würd' ich dass doch gerne etwas genauer wissen ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## melmager (22. April 2003)

hmm also die einteilung in klasse a/b/c netze wurde recht willkührlich festgelegt

das nur als vorbemerkung..


ok wie arbeiten ip adresse und subnetmask zusammen

ganz einfach es ist eine logische und function

ich verkürze mal:

253.0 = 1111 1100 .0000 0000
netmask
5.10  = 0000 1001 .0000 1010
ipadr

jetzt kommt ne und funktion
alles was in der netmask ne 1 hat ist der netz teil 
alles was eine 0 hat ist der hostteil


sprich
netz = 0000 1000 .0000 0000
host = 0000 0001 .0000 1010

--------

Host_A 192.69.1.10
Host_B 192.69.2.10

Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0

ping geht nicht stimmt 

Host_A 192.69.1.10
Host_B 192.69.2.10

Subnet Mask 255.255.0.0

ping geht 

die vorraussetzung ist das beide die gleichen subnetmask haben 



> Ist es Möglich bei 2 verschiedenen Subnetzten OHNE Gateway(Router) von dem einen Netz auf das andere zuzugreifen?



die antwort ist nein ...

da wir wenn die subnetzmask verändern das netz vergrössern 
in deinem beispiel machen wie aus ein
c netz ein b netz ..


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2003)

```
# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
#ifconfig eth0:0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0
```

Klappt das wohl? Ich hab hier grade kein Netzwerk, sonst würd ich es testen


----------



## tuxracer (10. Juli 2003)

Es würde nur klappen, wenn zumindest das erste oktett von links gleich ist, das heisst wenn Dein A-Class  Range mit 192.x.y.z und nicht 10.x.y.z heisst und nur in eine Richtung, nämlich vom Netz mit Subnet 255.0.0.0 zum Netz 255.255.255.0


----------



## JohannesR (10. Juli 2003)

So:

```
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
#ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```
? Das geht? Sicher??


----------



## tuxracer (11. Juli 2003)

nö das geht nicht

#ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
#ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

aber das geht

#ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
#ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.0.0

oder das geht

#ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
#ifconfig eth0:0 192.123.1.1 netmask 255.0.0.0

geht aber wie schon gesagt nur oneway

die einbahnstrasse schlechthin


----------

